# Geekvape Ammit MTL RTA



## Daniel Alves (11/6/20)

Hi, 

looking for Ammit MTl, could anyone advise if they have or when they will get stock?
im looking for 2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## adriaanh (12/6/20)

Daniel Alves said:


> Hi,
> 
> looking for Ammit MTl, could anyone advise if they have or when they will get stock?
> im looking for 2


VapeShop

https://vapeshop.co.za/RTA-RDA-RDTA/Geekvape-Ammit-MTL-RTA-4ml


----------



## Daniel Alves (12/6/20)

adriaanh said:


> VapeShop
> 
> https://vapeshop.co.za/RTA-RDA-RDTA/Geekvape-Ammit-MTL-RTA-4ml



thanks, i know im being picky but they only have Rainbow


----------

